# just curious between these fish 1-10 aggression



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

kenyi
bumblebee
aratus 
salvini 
red zebra

id rate a JD a 6


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

CandidPets said:


> kenyi
> bumblebee
> aratus
> salvini
> ...


From meanest to nicest IMO

Salvini
Aratus 
Bumblebee
Kenyi
Red zebra


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

i agree any numbers?

BUT SALVINI above the rest? i thought salvini being at the bottom 

never thought they wree much worse than convicts or jd


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

From my experience the size of the fish matters. I have a red x red zebra that has killed the aratus that was about 3" and the red x red was about 4.5"


----------

